# The best cubes!



## rubiksnerd246 (Sep 4, 2011)

I am one of those people who wants the best that there is! I'm look for the best 2x2 3x3 4x4 5x5 (and i would say 6x6 and 7x7 but really only v-cubes are public ones so i'm fine with those.) Most of the answers I get for 3x3 are something like Dayan ZhanChi or Dayan GuHong but I want to see if there are any others that anyone recommends along with 2x2 4x4 and 5x5. Thanks!


----------



## Bapao (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## aaronb (Sep 4, 2011)

2x2: Type C Witeden if you don't mind spending $10.
The Lanlan 2x2 is the next best and $4.

3x3: Dayan Guhong, Dayan Lingyun V2, Dayan Zhanchi, F-II. Any of those are awesome cubes. I suggest the Guhong or Zhanchi.

4x4: Shengshou V3 is my personal favorite, but some people prefer the Dayan + Mf8. I should also mention a mini Dayan + Mf8 is coming out soon.

5x5: Some say Shengshou, and some say V-cube. If you are really serious about 5x5, and don't mind putting some time into the cube, and paying $30, go for the V-cube. If you don't mind having a lesser, but still good cube, for $10, go with the Shengshou.

Also, next time use the "Which cube should I get" thread.

Edit: The Shengshou 6x6 is coming out soon, and may or may not be better than the V-cube, but if you DO buy the Shengshou 6x6, I would wait for some reviews to come out.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 4, 2011)

aaronb said:


> 3x3: Dayan Guhong, Dayan Lingyun V2, Dayan Zhanchi, F-II. Any of those are awesome cubes. I suggest the Guhong or Zhanchi.


 
Lingyun V2 is a pretty good cube.


----------



## aaronb (Sep 4, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Lingyun V2 is a pretty good cube.


 
I haven't tried it or seen any reviews, so I just suggested the Guhong and Zhanchi. But The Lingyun V2 wouldn't be a bad choice either, I would assume.


----------



## emolover (Sep 4, 2011)

2x2: Type C

3x3: Dayan Zhanchi

4x4: Shenshou

5x5: Shenshou

6x6: Shenshou

7x7: Shenshou


----------



## aaronb (Sep 4, 2011)

Shenshou has a 7x7 now? I thought it wasn't going to be released until next year?


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 4, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Shenshou has a 7x7 now? I thought it wasn't going to be released until next year?


 
wait for the ss7


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 4, 2011)

Look, there is no best cube. It's all about preference. This has been said HUNDREDS of times. There is a search function, and a thread called "Which cube should I get?". If you have trouble deciding which one, buy both.


----------



## blodymerder2 (Sep 10, 2011)

i just got the lingyun v2. ITS FREAKING AMAZING, it replaced my zhanchi, which replaced my guhong. i HIGHLY recommend this. But i got a DIY. it was a hassle to put the pieces together, but this cube is indestructible now


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 10, 2011)

blodymerder2 said:


> i just got the lingyun v2. ITS FREAKING AMAZING, it replaced my zhanchi, which replaced my guhong. i HIGHLY recommend this. But i got a DIY. it was a hassle to put the pieces together, but this cube is indestructible now


 
good to know  and gratz for first post


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Sep 10, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Look, there is no best cube. It's all about preference. This has been said HUNDREDS of times. There is a search function, and a thread called "Which cube should I get?". If you have trouble deciding which one, buy both.


 
^ THIS

It's funny because I saw this thread straight after I read this... (Which I came across because of a post by Hershey on another thread)


----------



## wochuy91 (Sep 11, 2011)

could you show me the best youtube channel on the type of cube review


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 11, 2011)

Phlippieskezer said:


> ^ THIS



This.

Also, someone please delete this thread.


----------



## thackernerd (Sep 11, 2011)

wochuy91 said:


> could you show me the best youtube channel on the type of cube review


 
Please don't be lazy, just go on youtube and search the reviews of the cubes. I guarantee you there's a more than 5 reviews on each one.


----------

